# and the clocks were striking thirteen



## tethtoril (Mar 29, 2013)

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 

Συζητούσα με ένα φίλο για το _1984 _του Όργουελ και το πόσο επίκαιρο είναι. Είχα διαβάσει βιαστικά το βιβλίο πριν πολύ καιρό και σκέφτηκα να το ξαναδιαβάσω, αλλά αυτή τη φορά ήθελα να το κάνω πιο ερευνητικά. Οπότε πήρα το πρωτότυπο κείμενο απ' τη μία και την ελληνική μετάφραση (της Νίνας Μπάρτη από τις εκδ. Κάκτος) απ' την άλλη. Όχι δεν είμαι μαζοχιστής, απλώς ένας νέος μεταφραστής είμαι με πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο. :) 

Ξεκινάω λοιπόν και το διαβάζω πρόταση-πρόταση, έχοντας την πρόθεση να εξερευνήσω όλα του τα μυστήρια, και να που από την πρώτη κιόλας πασίγνωστη πρόταση, εντόπισα κάτι ενδιαφέρον: 

πρωτότυπο:


> It was a bright cold day in April, and the clocks were striking thirteen.



ελληνική μετάφραση:


> Ήταν μια λαμπρή κρύα μέρα του Απρίλη, και τα ρολόγια έδειχναν μία το μεσημέρι.



Εδώ η μεταφράστρια επέλεξε να μεταφράσει το "and the clocks were striking thirteen" ως "και τα ρολόγια έδειχναν μία το μεσημέρι". Άραγε έκανε καλά; Είναι ιδέα μου ή μήπως εδώ ο Όργουελ έλεγε κάτι που δεν το έπιασε η μεταφράστρια;

Το _1984 _κυκλοφόρησε το 1949 και τότε, νομίζω, δεν ήταν σύνηθες να λένε την ώρα στην καθημερινότητα τους οι άνθρωποι με το 24ωρο σύστημα. Από μια πρόχειρη έρευνα που έκανα στο διαδίκτυο, είδα ότι το 24ωρο σύστημα τότε χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως από τους επιστήμονες και το στρατό.

Επίσης, μήπως ο Όργουελ επέλεξε επίτηδες την ώρα 13; Το νούμερο 13 είναι γρουσούζικο, προμηνύει κάτι το κακό. Δηλαδή, μήπως εδώ ο συγγραφέας ήθελε να δείξει αντίθεση με την αρχή της πρότασης, τον Απρίλη, την άνοιξη ("It was a bright cold day in April");

Ταπεινά ζητάω τη γνώμη σας. :)


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

Απαράδεκτη μετάφραση. Είναι ένα τόσο σημαντικό έργο, και μάλιστα η αρχή του.

Στα αγγλικά είναι παροιμία με συγκεκριμένο νόημα. Το ρολόι ποτέ δε χτυπάει δεκατρείς φορές, άρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Στο 1984 τίποτε δεν πάει καλα και ο συγγραφέας μάς προετοιμάζει. Θα ήταν πιο σωστό να μεταφράσει κατά λέξη. Αν και στην ελλάδα η παροιμία δεν υπάρχει, δεκατρία χτυπήματα δεν έχουμε ακούσει ποτέ από ρολόι, οπότε το νόημα ίσως το παίρναμε. Δεν υπήρχε καμιά περίπτωση να εννοούσε ο συγγραφέας μία το μεσημέρι και να έλεγε δεκατρείς, η φωτεινή μέρα δε θα βρισκόταν στην ίδια περίοδο με τις μία τα μεσάνυχτα, οπότε δε χρειάζεται διευκρίνηση. Δεν ήταν κανένας μέτριος ο Όργουελ.

Και δεν έδειχναν τα ρολόγια, χτυπούσαν, όλα μαζί. Η μετάφραση κάνει τον ήχο, ένα πιο τα δυνατά πράγματα στη λογοτεχνία, μια ακόμα φτωχή εικόνα, σκέτη πληροφορία σχεδόν για τι ώρα ήταν. Και πιθανότατα μιλάμε για πολλά ρολόγια, με μικρά σφάλματα συγχρονισμού όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως, άρα για συνδυασμό ήχων. Και για ήχο με ενδιαφέρον, καμπάνα που χτυπάει σε μέταλλο, και συνδεδεμένο με τόσα πράγματα και τόσα γεγονότα στη ζωή μας.

Και το "λαμπρή" είναι απαράδεκτο γιατί η λέξη προδιαθέτει θετικά στην ελληνική. Το φως στο 1984 πιθανότατα είναι σκληρό. Και το κρύο είναι αρνητικό αμέσως πριν. Το "φωτεινή" είναι πιο ουδέτερο και σωστό.

Εγώ θα έγραφα αυτό: Ήταν μια κρύα, φωτεινή μέρα του Απρίλη, και τα ρολόγια χτυπούσαν δεκατρείς φορές.

Ναι, με κόμμα πριν το φωτεινή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Από περιέργεια, και πριν χωθούμε στα βαθιά και στις ερμηνείες κλπ κλπ, και μια και έχεις πρόχειρη την ελληνική έκδοση, πώς μεταφράζεται εκεί στα ελληνικά το επόμενο σημείο (με τα κόκκινα) από το Κεφ. 8;

Winston noticed that the furniture was still arranged as though the room were meant to be lived in. There was a strip of carpet on the floor, a picture or two on the walls, and a deep, slatternly arm-chair drawn up to the fireplace. An old-fashioned glass clock with a twelve-hour face was ticking away on the mantelpiece. Under the window, and occupying nearly a quarter of the room, was an enormous bed with the mattress still on it.

Μήπως υπάρχει και η αντίθεση: 24ωρο ρολόι = μοντέρνο, 12ωρο ρολόι = παλιό;

Και φυσικά, ένας καλός συγγραφέας δεν επιλέγει τις λέξεις του για να εξυπηρετήσει μόνο έναν σκοπό (και ναι, πιστεύω ότι η μετάφραση θα έπρεπε να δίνει το δεκατρία).


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

Έκδοση 1978:

Ο Γουίνστον πρόσεξε ότι η επίπλωση ήταν τακτοποιημένη σαν το δωμάτιο να επρόκειτο να κατοικηθεί: ένα στενό χαλί στο πάτωμα, δυο τρεις πίνακες στον τοίχο και κοντά στο τζάκι είχαν σύρει μια βαθιά παλιωμένη πολυθρόνα. Πάνω στο τζάκι ένα γυάλινο παλιομοδίτικο ρολόι με δώδεκα ψηφία στην πλάκα χτυπούσε ρυθμικά. Κάτω από το παράθυρο, ένα πελώριο κρεβάτι με το στρώμα του έπιανε σχεδόν το μισο δωματιο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Σε βλέπω ορεξάτο, tethtoril, και μ' αρέσει. Θα το πάμε όλο έτσι, και τις 340 σελίδες; Βλέπω και οι άλλοι το θέλουν.

Ας μην αναπαραγάγω όσα γράφει η Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thirteenth_stroke_of_the_clock

Πρέπει να πρόκειται για μεταφορική χρήση. Δεν έχουμε μόνο το thirteen, έχουμε και το strike. Τα ρολόγια, όπως λετε, δεν έδειχναν την ώρα με το 24ωρο. Μόνο οι στρατιωτικοί λένε την ώρα σε 24ωρη βάση. Και τα ρολόγια σημαίνουν την ώρα με βάση το 12ωρο. Στις 2 το μεσημέρι το Μπιγκ Μπεν χτυπάει δύο φορές, όχι δεκατέσσερις. Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι η πρόταση βγάζει ήχο, όπως λέει ο otis. Περισσότερο βγάζει «ατμόσφαιρα».

Να πούμε αυτό εδώ; «Τα ρολόγια σήμαιναν τη δεκάτη τρίτη ώρα». Με μια χροιά ζοφερής στρατιωτικής καθαρεύουσας.


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

Στο δίκτυο βλέπω ερμηνείες για ρολόγια με:

13 ώρες. Όχι πολύ πρακτικό αλλά αν ήταν πιο εκτενές σε αναφορές θα λειτουργούσε ως σύμβολο, μια ώρα για να μας θυμίζει το καθεστώς και την ισχύ του.

Διαφορετικά ρολόγια όπως στην επιστημονική φαντασία. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη χρησιμότητα και δεν έχει άλλα παρόμοια στοιχεία. Δεν τον έχω πιάσει να κάνει ανούσιο world-building.

Αναλογικά ρολόγια 24 ωρών, με ανάλογα χτυπήματα, ως σύμβολο για το στρατικό καθεστώς. Κανένα πλεονέκτημα σαν ρολόι για τον πολύ κόσμο, μειωμένη ακρίβεια, και τόσο συγκαλυμμένα συμβολικό που δεν έχει πολύ νόημα.


Υπάρχει και το θέμα της συμβατότητας. Το 12άρι ρολόι είναι συμβατό με το 24άρι, αλλά όχι με το νέο 13άρι. Το παλιό 12άρι χτυπούσε πάνω στο τζάκι άρα ήταν σε λειτουργία παρά την ασυμβατότητά του. Στοιχείο ενάντι στη θεωρία με το 13άρι ή αντιστασιακή πράξη; :)

Εγώ πιστέύω ότι ο προσδιορισμός του 12 είναι απλά μια άχρηστη λεπτομέρεια. Ένα τραπέζι που το περιγράφουμε με τέσσερα πόδια όταν περιγράφουμε ένα απλό δωμάτιο. Σπάνια είναι τόσο βαθύς ο σχεδιασμός σε όλες τις λεπτομέρειες ενός έργου, και όταν πραγματικά είναι, ο συγγραφέας προσπαθεί περισσότερο να τον αξιοποιήσει.

Πιο λογικό είναι να εξετάσουμε τους πιο προφανείς συμβολισμούς, πχ την ατυχία και το 13ο χτυπήμα.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thirteenth_stroke_of_the_clock


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι η πρόταση βγάζει ήχο, όπως λέει ο otis. Περισσότερο βγάζει «ατμόσφαιρα».



Και αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ. Η ατμόσφαιρα επιτυγχάνεται όταν απευθυνόμαστε σε μια από τις αισθήσεις και η λιγότερο ατμοσφαιρική και περισσότερο φθαρμένη στη λογοτεχνία είναι η όραση. Αν γράψω ότι το δωμάτιο μύριζε μούχλα είμαι ατμοσφαιρικός. Αν δείξω με λέξεις έναν πρασινισμένο τοίχο ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, τον χαρακτηρίσω μουχλιασμένο, μεταφέρω απλά μια πληροφορία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2013)

Διαφωνώ με την 13η ώρα (δηλαδή διαφωνώ με τον Νικελ, ο οποίος συμφωνεί με την μετάφραση του Κάκτου), γιατί άμα πεις ότι το ρολόι σήμανε τη 13η ώρα ο αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει ότι είναι μία το μεσημέρι κι απλώς το λες με πιο φαντεζί και ασυνήθιστο (για τα ελληνικά) τρόπο. 
Αν πεις το ρολόι σήμανε δεκατρείς, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο αν είναι δεκατρείς ώρες ή δεκατρείς φορές, ο αναγνώστης πάλι θα καταλάβει ώρες. 
Οπότε χρειάζεται τις φορές- το ρολόι σήμανε δεκατρείς φορές. 
Μπορεί να χάνεις ένα μέρος από το φολκλόρ που εξηγεί η Βίκι, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι κάτι ασυνήθιστο και ελαφρώς στρατιωτικό. 

Από την άλλη σε κανέναν δεν έκανε εντύπωση στο 4 το κρεβάτι που πιάνει το μισό δωμάτιο; Το δωμάτιο που έχει και πολυθρόνα, και ρολόι και τζάκι; Κι ένα στενό χαλί;
Διαβάζοντάς το στα αγγλικά φαντάστηκα ένα μεγάλο δωμάτιο, με έναν ξεφτισμένο διάδρομο-μοκέτα (γιατί όλες οι μοκέτες ξεφτάνε αν τις τοποθετήσεις έτσι), μια ταλαιπωρημένη πολυθρόνα κι ένα φαντεζί γυαλιστερό ρολόι. 

Διαβάζοντάς το στα ελληνικά φαντάζομαι ένα φοιτητικό δωμάτιο της δεκαετίας του '30, εξαιρετικά στριμωγμένο. 

Τελικά τι είναι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Διαφωνώ με την 13η ώρα (δηλαδή διαφωνώ με τον Νικελ, ο οποίος συμφωνεί με την μετάφραση του Κάκτου)



Διαφώνησε όσο θέλεις, αλλά μη λες ό,τι θέλεις. Από πού ως πού ο Νίκελ συμφώνησε με τη μετάφραση του Κάκτου; Το «και τα ρολόγια έδειχναν μία το μεσημέρι» πού ακριβώς μοιάζει με την πρόταση «Τα ρολόγια σήμαιναν τη δεκάτη τρίτη ώρα»;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Otis said:


> . Αν γράψω ότι το δωμάτιο μύριζε μούχλα είμαι ατμοσφαιρικός. Αν δείξω με λέξεις έναν πρασινισμένο τοίχο ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, τον χαρακτηρίσω μουχλιασμένο, μεταφέρω απλά μια πληροφορία.


Με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο και σε συνδυασμό με ένα καινούργιο ξεφύλλισμα του βιβλίου: αν είχα ένα ευρώ για κάθε φορά που διάβαζα σε κάποιο μυθιστόρημα ότι ο διάδρομος/το δωμάτιο/η είσοδος/η σκάλα μύριζε βρασμένο/σάπιο/μπαγιάτικο λάχανο, ένα κομποδεματάκι θα το είχα κάνει.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Ερωτήματα προς ναυτιλλομένους:

Πόσο σαφές είναι για έναν Άγγλο ή αγγλόφωνο το τι σημαίνει η 13η ώρα;
Πόσο σαφές είναι για έναν Έλληνα να διαβάζει ότι τα ρολόγια σήμαιναν την 13η ώρα; Τι καταλαβαίνει;
Πόσο σαφές είναι για έναν Έλληνα να διαβάζει ότι το ρολόι έδειχνε μία και πόση σχέση έχει αυτό με ό,τι εννοεί ή υπαινίσσεται το πρωτότυπο;
Πόσο σωστό ή δίκαιο είναι να καταλαβαίνει άλλο ο Άγγλος αναγνώστης και άλλο ο Έλληνας;
Πόσο αυθαίρετο ή/και μασημένη τροφή είναι να γράψει κανείς κάτι σαν: _Ήταν μια λιόλουστη κρύα μέρα του Απρίλη και όλα προμηνύονταν μαύρα κι άραχλα;_
Μέχρι ποιου σημείου δικαιούται ο μεταφραστής/η μεταφράστρια να απιστήσει στο γράμμα του κειμένου προκειμένου (σικ!) να μείνει πιστός/ή στο πνεύμα και την πρόθεση του συγγραφέα;


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

Εντός ορίων πάντα. Μη καταλήξουμε και έτσι:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmn0sdAWlY0

Οι κριτικοί βεβαια...


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μέχρι ποιου σημείου δικαιούται ο μεταφραστής/η μεταφράστρια να απιστήσει στο γράμμα του κειμένου προκειμένου (σικ!) να μείνει πιστός/ή στο πνεύμα και την πρόθεση του συγγραφέα;



Τίποτε δεν είναι τέλειο αλλά μερικά πράγματα είναι συγκεκριμένα. Αν υπάρχει πληροφορία, ας τη διατηρούμε. Για το ρυθμό και τις λεπτομέρειες ας προσπαθούμε. Στη μεταφραση του 78 πχ:

Το κρεββάτι έγινε διπλάσιο σε σχέση με το δωμάτιο.
Οι πίνακες έγιναν κατά ένας περισσότεροι αν και το "ένας δυο" δεν απαγορεύεται στα ελληνικά.
Την πολυθρόνα τη σύρανε περισσότεροι του ενός χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος. 
Το πρώτο still (arranged) εξαφανίστηκε.
Το δεύτερο still (on it) εξαφανίστηκε.
Λεπτομέρειες εδώ και εκεί.

Winston noticed that the furniture was still arranged as though the room were meant to be lived in. There was a strip of carpet on the floor, a picture or two on the walls, and a deep, slatternly arm-chair drawn up to the fireplace. An old-fashioned glass clock with a twelve-hour face was ticking away on the mantelpiece. Under the window, and occupying nearly a quarter of the room, was an enormous bed with the mattress still on it.

Μετάφραση 1978: 

Ο Γουίνστον πρόσεξε ότι η επίπλωση ήταν τακτοποιημένη σαν το δωμάτιο να επρόκειτο να κατοικηθεί: ένα στενό χαλί στο πάτωμα, δυο τρεις πίνακες στον τοίχο και κοντά στο τζάκι είχαν σύρει μια βαθιά παλιωμένη πολυθρόνα. Πάνω στο τζάκι ένα γυάλινο παλιομοδίτικο ρολόι με δώδεκα ψηφία στην πλάκα χτυπούσε ρυθμικά. Κάτω από το παράθυρο, ένα πελώριο κρεβάτι με το στρώμα του έπιανε σχεδόν το μισό δωμάτιο. 

Δεν είναι πιο ακριβές αυτό;

Ο Γουίνστον πρόσεξε ότι τα έπιπλα παρέμεναν τακτοποιημένα, σαν το δωμάτιο να προοριζόταν να κατoικηθεί. Ένα χαλάκι στο πάτωμα, ένα δυο κάδρα στους τοίχους, μια βαθιά, ταλαιπωρημένη πολυθρόνα τραβηγμένη κόντα στο τζάκι. Ένα παλιομοδίτικο γυάλινο ρολόι με πλάκα 12 φηφίων χτυπούσε το χρόνο στο ράφι του τζακιού. Κάτω απ' το παράθυρο, ένα πελώριο κρεββάτι με το στρώμα ακόμα πάνω έπιανε το ένα τέταρτο του δωματίου.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Μια χαρά είναι η μετάφρασή σου (εγώ μπορεί να έκανα την πλάκα του ρολογιού _καντράν_, αλλά είπαμε, αυτά είναι γούστα  ), όμως αναφερόμουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στα σκοτεινά, διφορούμενα, αμφιλεγόμενα σημεία ενός κειμένου, κυρίως αυτά που στη γλώσσα του μεταφράσματος δεν σημαίνουν απολύτως τίποτα ή σχεδόν τίποτα στην κυριολεξία τους*. Με άλλα λόγια, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αποκλειστικά και μόνο στους δεκατρείς χτύπους. Όλα τ' άλλα που αναφέρεις --και διορθώνεις-- είναι απλώς λάθη!

*αυτά που ισορροπούν στην κόψη μεταξύ ακατανοησίας και αγγλισμού, γαλλισμού, γερμανισμού κτό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

@bernie #11

Βιαστική απάντηση:
Η πρόταση για απόδοση «και τα ρολόγια σήμαιναν τη δεκάτη τρίτη ώρα» ήταν μια πρόταση· πρώτα απ’ όλα, μια αντίρρηση στο «έδειχναν» και «στο μία το μεσημέρι». Δεν σημαίνει ότι εκεί θα κατέληγα. Το ζήτημα που βάζεις ωστόσο είναι τεράστιο και δεν θα κριθεί από μία μόνο πρόταση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Διαφώνησε όσο θέλεις, αλλά μη λες ό,τι θέλεις. Από πού ως πού ο Νίκελ συμφώνησε με τη μετάφραση του Κάκτου; Το «και τα ρολόγια έδειχναν μία το μεσημέρι» πού ακριβώς μοιάζει με την πρόταση «Τα ρολόγια σήμαιναν τη δεκάτη τρίτη ώρα»;



Η 13η ώρα είναι στη μία το μεσημέρι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Η 13η ώρα είναι στη μία το μεσημέρι.



Oh well.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Otis said:


> Εντός ορίων πάντα. Μη καταλήξουμε και έτσι:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmn0sdAWlY0
> 
> Οι κριτικοί βεβαια...



Δηλαδή;


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 29, 2013)

Μερικές (επιφυλακτικές) απαντήσεις προς ναυτιλλομένη (#11)
1.	Για κάποιους Άγγλους αναγνώστες είναι σαφές. Για άλλους (φοβάμαι, τους περισσότερους) όχι.
2.	Δεν είναι καθόλου σαφές τι θα καταλάβει ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης. Όπως και ο Άγγλος που δεν γνωρίζει τα σχετικά, αυτά που διαβάζουμε στο άρθρο της Wikipedia (βλ. παραπάνω # 5).
3.	Είναι σαφέστατο για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη όταν διαβάζει ότι το ρολόι έδειχνε μία. Είναι άλλο θέμα ότι αυτό ενδεχομένως δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που λέει το πρωτότυπο.
4.	Δεν είναι θέμα σωστού ή δίκαιου να καταλαβαίνει άλλο ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης και άλλο ο Άγγλος. This is the case with translation, generally. Ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουν το ίδιο. Διότι άλλα συμφραζόμενα έχει το πρωτότυπο και άλλα η μεταφρασμένη εκδοχή του, ακόμη και στις απλούστερες λέξεις. Δεν θα μας απασχολούσαν μεταφραστικά προβλήματα, αν καταλάβαιναν και οι Άγγλοι και οι Έλληνες το ίδιο. Δεν υπάρχει 1=1 στη μετάφραση. Η μετάφραση είναι πάντα «άδικη» (ως προς το πρωτότυπο, in a very narrow sense). 
5.	_Ήταν μια λιόλουστη κρύα μέρα του Απρίλη και όλα προμηνύονταν μαύρα κι άραχλα._
Ναι, μπορείς να το κάνεις έτσι, αλλά αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη, η επιλογή σου πρέπει να είναι μετά λόγου γνώσεως και σκόπιμη. Αντιρρήσεις μπορεί να υπάρξουν και πρέπει να είσαι σε θέση να τις αντικρούσεις. Πιστεύω ότι η λύση αυτή είναι αρκετά μακριά από το πνεύμα (όχι απλώς το γράμμα) του πρωτοτύπου. Πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουμε αρκετά στοιχεία για να γνωρίζουμε επακριβώς την πρόθεση του συγγραφέα. Εγώ θα δίσταζα να μεταφράσω τόσο ελεύθερα το συγκεκριμένο, μολονότι γενικώς δεν είμαι εναντίον της ελεύθερης μετάφρασης. Και θα δίσταζα διότι μεταφράζοντας έτσι ελεύθερα, θα χανόταν κάποια αοριστία που υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο. Μια βόλτα στο Διαδίκτυο δείχνει ότι για πολλούς Άγγλους αναγνώστες η αοριστία υφίσταται. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα μετέφραζα κατά λέξη – δεκατρείς, ζυγίζοντας τα υπέρ και τα κατά. Βλέποντας και κάνοντας, όπως κάνουμε πάντα όταν μεταφράζουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Να και ποια άλλη σύνδεση θα μπορούσε να κάνει ενδεχομένως ο αγγλόφωνος αναγνώστης το 1948 διαβάζοντας για Thirteenth Hour: Μια αναφορά στην πιο πρόσφατη, τότε, ταινία από τη ραδιοφωνική σειρά, που έγινε σειρά ταινιών νουάρ, The Whistler.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2013)

Βρήκα εδώ το κείμενο από το οποίο, σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι, προέρχεται η έκφραση. Λέει:

It is like the thirteenth stroke of a crazy clock, which not only is itself discredited but casts a shade of doubt over all previous assertions. 

Δηλαδή, δεν αναφέρεται στην ώρα, αλλά στο ότι το ρολόι χτύπησε 13 φορές. Τα ρολόγια του είδους που αναφέρεται όμως χτυπούν μόνο μέχρι 12 φορές, άρα για να χτυπάει αυτό 13, κάτι πάει στραβά, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι για το αν χτυπάει σωστά τις υπόλοιπες φορές, το αντίθετο μάλλον. 

Το νόημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε πού βρισκόμαστε και τι ώρα είναι, έτσι όπως το βλέπω, όχι ότι υπονοείται στρατιωτική αυστηρότητα. Ο Γουίνστον δεν είναι καν σίγουρος τι μέρα είναι, αφού οι πληροφορίες ελέγχονται από το Κόμμα και συχνά δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. 

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο, βρίσκω πολλές απορίες και αντίστοιχες απαντήσεις για το τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτή η πρόταση του Όργουελ, επομένως νομίζω ότι με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να διατηρηθεί αυτό και στη μετάφραση - έτσι όπως το βλέπω, δηλαδή, σίγουρα δεν λέει ο Όργουελ πως ήταν μία ή ώρα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2013)

Επισης διαφωνων με το ότι την πολυθρόνα τη σύρανε (μπορεί να την κουβαλησανε). Το τραβηγμένη καλύτερο είναι, αλλά γενικά δεν ξέρουμε ούτε την κανονική της θέση, ούτε πως βρέθηκε εκεί που είναι τώρα- αν και δε νομίζω ότι είναι σημαντικό. 

Τώρα, σχετικά με την 13η ώρα, ε, ναι, κάτι θα χαθεί στη μετάφραση. Αν εχουμε ένα πρωτότυπο που λεέι "εκείνη την Τρίτη ο κύριος Χ ξύπνησε με καλή διάθεση, αλλά μόλις το μάτι του έπεσε στο ημερολόγιο τοίχου που έδειχνε 13 η διάθεσή του χάλασε", τι θα καταλάβει ο Άγγλος;
Επίσης, στο ραδιόφωνο ακούμε "Ώρα Ελλάδος 13. Δελτίο ειδήσεων." (ή τουλάχιστον το ακούγαμε, για χρόνια). 
Ο Άγγλος ακούει "Ιt is one o'clock. This is the BBC news at one".
Δεν ξέρω τι γινόταν τον καιρό του Όργουελ, αλλά στη σημερινή Αγγλία το 24ωρο στην ώρα θεωρείται πολύ στρατιωτικό*. κι αυτό ταιριάζει με τις αναλύσεις που βρίσκω στο ιντερνετιο (που είναι πολλές, γιατί το βιβλίο διδάσκεται στα σχολεία)
The inexorable rationality of the 24 hour clock has triumphed over the traditional 12 hour one.

ΥΓ για σύγκριση ποιός είναι πιο δυσκοίλιος, στη Γαλλία σε διορθώνουν αν πεις π.χ. έξι το βράδυ, six heures du soir, κι ας υπαρχει κοτζάμ πίνακας με αυτό τον τίτλο στο Ορσέ


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Arberlis, ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να απαντήσεις. Καταρχάς να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι ούτε οι δικές μου προτάσεις είναι οριστικές και αμετάκλητες. Για την ακρίβεια, περισσότερο προβληματισμοί είναι (ναι, ύστερα από 25 συναπτά χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι) παρά λύσεις.
Προφανώς είμαι πάντα έτοιμη να στηρίξω τις επιλογές μου και (συνήθως  ) να παραδεχτώ τις αστοχίες μου. Όταν δεν είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε την πρόθεση του συγγραφέα (και δεν είναι εφικτό να τον ρωτήσουμε) τι γίνεται; Αυτό είναι που με προβληματίζει. Εδώ οι γενικότερες γνώσεις --γλωσσικές και πραγματολογικές-- συχνά βοηθούν. Αλλά όχι πάντα. Ενδεχομένως, κάποιες φορές, μπορεί να μας ξελασπώσει μια υποσημείωση, αλλά σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπαίνει το άλλο γνωστό θέμα τού κατά πόσο μπορείς να διακόπτεις τη ροή και τη ζωντάνια ενός λογοτεχνικού έργου προκειμένου να μείνεις πιστός σ' αυτό που λέγεται ακρίβεια. Και πόσο δικαιούσαι να απομακρυνθείς ώστε να μην καταντήσεις να αυθαιρετείς σε βάρος του κειμένου. Ίσως σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση να κατέφευγα σ' αυτή τη λύση, δηλαδή της υποσημείωσης. Αν μιλούσα από τη μεριά του αναγνώστη, ενδεχομένως θα μου άρεσε να πάρω και ένα καινούργιο στοιχείο γνώσης, ένα ψήγμα μιας άλλης κουλτούρας: τι, δηλαδή, σημαίνει στη γλώσσα του συγγραφέα το να χτυπά ένα ρολόι τη δέκατη τρίτη ώρα. Όμως φοβάμαι πως αν το έβλεπα έτσι αυτούσια μεταφρασμένο και χωρίς άλλη επεξήγηση θα είχα χάσει _και_ το συμβολικό νόημα _και _την πληροφορία.
Σταματώ εδώ για να μη γίνει διπλόφαρδο το σεντονάκι και τρέχω να δω τι μας επισύναψε ο καλός μας δόκτορας.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Συζητούσα (δια ζώσης :)) πρόσφατα με μια καλή συνάδελφο που είχε μόλις ολοκληρώσει τη μεταφραστική πάλη της με ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον κείμενο και καθώς ψειρίζαμε ανάλογες λεπτομέρειες και αναρωτιόμασταν για την πραγματική σημασία απίθανων πραγματολογικών και την ορθή απόδοση μπερδεμένων ονομάτων και συζητάγαμε πώς μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να εξηγήσει την απόφασή του και να δείξει τον αγώνα του για κάθε γραμμή και κάθε λέξη του κειμένου, θυμήθηκα τη λύση που είχε δώσει σε ανάλογο προβληματισμό της η δική μας Αόρατη Μελάνη: Ένα ιστολόγιο με σημειώσεις του μεταφραστή.

Πραγματικά· ποτέ άλλοτε δεν είχε τη δυνατότητα ο μεταφραστής να δημοσιεύσει αναλυτικά τα σχόλιά του, τις σημειώσεις του, τις πραγματολογικές του έρευνες, τις επιφυλάξεις του, τις δοκιμές και τις μεταφραστικές του μάχες και να προσφέρει διαδικτυακά στον αναγνώστη της δουλειάς του κάτι σαν οιονεί συνοδό του βιβλίου. Αυτό ισχύει βέβαια για κάθε λογοτέχνη, για κάθε επιστήμονα· ίσως όμως δεν έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτές τις δυνατότητες, που τις είχαν παλιά μόνο οι πολύ μεγάλοι και για τα πολύ μεγάλα πράγματα, τις έχει πια ο καθένας μας.


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

Για τη ραδιοφωνική ώρας Ελλάδος στο στρατωτικό σύστημα, μπορεί να φταίει και το παρελθόν των μέσων στην Ελλάδα. Πριν ακόμα απο την ΥΕΝΕΔ, είχαμε εκπομπές από τον 781ο Λόχο Γενικών Μεταφορών. το 1948. Θυμάστε εσείς οι μεγαλύτεροι:)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Otis said:


> Για τη ραδιοφωνική ώρας Ελλάδος στο στρατωτικό σύστημα, μπορεί να φταίει και το παρελθόν των μέσων στην Ελλάδα. Πριν ακόμα απο την ΥΕΝΕΔ, είχαμε εκπομπές από τον 781ο Λόχο Γενικών Μεταφορών. το 1948. Θυμάστε εσείς οι μεγαλύτεροι:)


Το '48; Ούτε καν η συχωρεμένη η μανούλα μου. :laugh::twit:


----------



## Otis (Mar 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή;



Συγγνώμη, έπρεπε να κάνω παράθεση. Σε αυτό απαντούσα:



bernardina said:


> Με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο και σε συνδυασμό με ένα καινούργιο ξεφύλλισμα του βιβλίου: αν είχα ένα ευρώ για κάθε φορά που διάβαζα σε κάποιο μυθιστόρημα ότι ο διάδρομος/το δωμάτιο/η είσοδος/η σκάλα μύριζε βρασμένο/σάπιο/μπαγιάτικο λάχανο, ένα κομποδεματάκι θα το είχα κάνει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 29, 2013)

Όταν το κείμενο λέει κάτι ξεκάθαρα, καλό είναι να το πούμε κι εμείς εξίσου ξεκάθαρα. Όταν το κείμενο έχει αμφισημία ή/και ανοίγεται σε πολλαπλές ερμηνείες, καλό είναι να διατηρήσουμε την αμφισημία και τις πολλαπλές ερμηνείες (με όποιον τρόπο και στο βαθμό που μπορούμε).

Όπερ μεθερμηνευόμενο σημαίνει, κατ' εμέ, ότι αν ο Όργουελ έβαλε μια έκφραση που
1) ίσως σημαίνει μία η ώρα, ίσως και όχι, θα μπορούσε όμως,
2) έχει το στοιχείο του χτύπου του ρολογιού, και
3) προδιαθέτει για αναποδιές,
ας προσπαθήσουμε να κρατήσουμε όσα περισσότερα στοιχεία μπορούμε από τα παραπάνω, ξεκινώντας από αυτό που αξιολογούμε ως σημαντικότερο. Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι το σημαντικότερο είναι η αναποδιά και η κακοδαιμονία, αμέσως μετά ο χτύπος του ρολογιού, και τελευταίο το τι ώρα (μπορεί να) είναι. Με βάση τα παραπάνω, μου αρέσει η πρόταση του Νίκελ, γιατί τα κρατά όλα:


nickel said:


> «Τα ρολόγια σήμαιναν τη δεκάτη τρίτη ώρα».


1) οι 13 είναι όντως η 1 η ώρα, αλλά δεν το σκέφτεσαι και αμέσως, γιατί συνήθως δεν το λέμε έτσι,
2) παραπέμπει στον χτύπο, και
3) έχει τον "γρουσούζικο" αριθμό δεκατρία μέσα.

Πολλά είπα και να με συμπαθάτε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το νόημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε πού βρισκόμαστε και τι ώρα είναι, έτσι όπως το βλέπω, όχι ότι υπονοείται στρατιωτική αυστηρότητα.


Συγγνώμη που το παρέλειψα αυτό· είχα ήδη παραπέμψει στη Βίκι για τα καθέκαστα. Αλλά εσείς οι γυναίκες ίσως ξεχνάτε κάτι που εμείς οι άντρες κουβαλάμε σαν γυλιό: *εκεί που τελειώνει η λογική αρχίζει ο στρατός*.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Είναι αξιοσημείωτος ο τρόπος που ο Άντονι Μπέρτζες ξεκινά το βιβλίο του _1985_, μελέτη (κατά το πρώτο του μισό) της οργουελιανής δυστοπίας. Από εδώ:

*1948: an old man interviewed*

Orwell’s book is essentially a comic book.
_A_ WHAT?
Consider. My bookshelves are disorganized. Wishing to reread _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, I could find at first only the Italian edition. This, for the moment, would have to do. But there was something wrong with that first sentence. ‘_Era una bella e fredda mattina d’aprile e gli orologi batterono l’una._’ It was a bright cold day in April and the clocks struck one. It ought to be ‘_battevano tredici colpi_’: they were striking thirteen. Latin logic, you see. The translator couldn’t believe that clocks would strike thirteen, even in 1984, since no reasonable ear could ever take in more than twelve. So Italian readers were forced to miss a signal of the comic. Here’s the original: ‘It was a bright cold day in April, and the clocks were striking thirteen.’ You laugh, or smile.
_Or shudder_?

Με άλλα λόγια, την πάτησε και ο Ιταλός μεταφραστής.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη που το παρέλειψα αυτό· είχα ήδη παραπέμψει στη Βίκι για τα καθέκαστα. Αλλά εσείς οι γυναίκες ίσως ξεχνάτε κάτι που εμείς οι άντρες κουβαλάμε σαν γυλιό: *εκεί που τελειώνει η λογική αρχίζει ο στρατός*.


Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα, όμως, γιατί αν ήθελε να κάνει σαφή αναφορά στο στρατό, θα μπορούσε να είχε γράψει thirteen hundred hours. Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε κι εσείς, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι δεν θα έλεγε κανείς στο στρατό «the clock was striking [Χ]», αλλά «it was [X] hours».

Κι εδώ η ιστορία του 24ωρου ρολογιού στο στρατό: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24-hour_clock#History (Τι μαθαίνω, νυχτιάτικα: οι Αμερικάνοι, λέει, την υιοθέτησαν τελευταίοι, στον ΒΠΠ, ενώ οι Βρετανοί τη χρησιμοποιούσαν ήδη από τον ΑΠΠ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Μάλλον δεν τα λέω ξεκάθαρα. Τα ρολόγια που χτυπούν δεκατρείς φορές είναι η παράνοια του ολοκληρωτισμού και ταυτόχρονα ο τρόπος που λένε την ώρα στο στρατό. Στη δική μου απόδοση έβαλα και λίγη καθαρεύουσα για να μπω στην ατμόσφαιρα. Δεν διαφώνησα με αυτό που λες ούτε με αυτά που λέει η Wikipedia.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2013)

Ούτε κι εγώ τα λέω ξεκάθαρα: μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό που πρότεινες


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είπα, βέβαια, ότι δεν αποκλειόταν να το αλλάξω. Να μείνω, ας πούμε, σε ένα απλούστατο «και τα ρολόγια σήμαιναν δεκατρείς». :)


----------



## tethtoril (Mar 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σε βλέπω ορεξάτο, tethtoril, και μ' αρέσει. Θα το πάμε όλο έτσι, και τις 340 σελίδες; Βλέπω και οι άλλοι το θέλουν.



Καλημέρα.

Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, nickel. Μήπως να ξεκινήσουμε πρότζεκτ στο kickstarter; 

Να και μία άλλη ιδέα: Τι θα λέγατε να πάρουμε μια λίστα με τις 100 καλύτερες πρώτες προτάσεις μυθιστορημάτων και να εξετάζαμε τις ελληνικές τους μεταφράσεις;


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

@tethtoril:
(α) Άλλαξα το σύνδεσμο και παραπέμπω απευθείας στο American Book Review, γιατί εκεί που μας έστελνες εγώ είμαι persona non grata και δεν κάνει λέει να διαβάζω καν τις σελίδες τους. 

(β) Η ιδέα σου είναι πολύ καλή. Την είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ παλιότερα, αλλά δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να την υλοποιήσω επειδή δεν έχω παρά ελάχιστη μεταφρασμένη λογοτεχνία. Τώρα πια είναι ίσως πιο εύκολο να γίνει — αν προσφέρονται να αντιγράψουν λίγες γραμμές όσοι έχουν πρόσβαση στα απαραίτητα βιβλία.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 30, 2013)

Κάτι σχετικό είχε κάνει κι ένας κοινός γνωστός.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

tethtoril said:


> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, nickel. Μήπως να ξεκινήσουμε πρότζεκτ στο kickstarter;
> 
> Να και μία άλλη ιδέα: Τι θα λέγατε να πάρουμε μια λίστα με τις 100 καλύτερες πρώτες προτάσεις μυθιστορημάτων και να εξετάζαμε τις ελληνικές τους μεταφράσεις;



Καλη(μ)σπέρα.

Ξεκινάω από τα έτοιμα (ή σχεδόν έτοιμα, ή σχετικά):



American Book Review said:


> 1. Call me Ishmael. —Herman Melville, _Moby-Dick_ (1851)



Σχετικά νήματα:
Found in Translation του Μάικλ Κάνιγχαμ: Ομοιότητες και διαφορές στο ρόλο του συγγραφέα και του μεταφραστή
Για μια μετάφραση του Μόμπυ Ντικ


Κι ένα σχετικό με κάποια θέματα που ξεμυτίζουν στο παρόν νήμα:
Οι μεταφράσεις που αγαπήσαμε

Σκυτάλη, μέχρι να σκαλίσω λίγο πιο βαθιά στη Λεξιλογία και να πάω στη βιβλιοαποθήκη ν' ανοίξω καμιά κούτα.
Καλή η λίστα του American Book Review, σαν έναυσμα, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να περιοριστούμε μόνο σε αυτήν.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 30, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Κάτι σχετικό είχε κάνει κι ένας κοινός γνωστός.



Υπερβολές.


----------



## sarant (Mar 30, 2013)

Καλή ιδέα πάντως αυτό το προτζεκτάκι με τις πρώτες φράσεις. 

Για την πρώτη φράση της Άννας Καρένινας είχα γράψει στο ιστολόγιομ, αλλά νομίζω πως το έχουμε κουβεντιάσει κι εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7819


----------

